# Day care



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Does anyone do this on an ad hoc basis rather than as a regular booking? 


Just wondered if you get many bookings and how it fits in with the dog walking.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Mine was mostly ad hoc when I did it, because I didn't want to be tied down. I was in control of the times I would offer because I was out dog walking, which didn't suit everyone, but mostly I was doing day care for the dogs I usually walked.

I would walk the daycare dogs with the morning group walks or my dogs, drop them at home while I did the lunch walks, then be home with them in the afternoons. All the owners knew they would have time alone, but a couple of hours in the middle of the day was preferable to the dog being alone for a long period with just a walk in the middle for the clients I had.

I have had some ad hoc daycares when people have been travelling to Essex for weddings etc, or the Olympics, and they all went fine, but by then I had staff so I didn't have to leave dogs that were completely unknown to me at home alone. I don't think I'd do 'strange' dogs if I had to leave them at home while I was walking. We only walk 4 at once but are insured for 6, so we could keep the dogs with us all day if needed, but that won't suit all breeds, ages, or fitness levels.

I can't really remember how many bookings I had, but it was more like one or two a month rather than weekly. Mostly it was when customers were going out straight after work and didn't want the dog alone all evening as well as all day.


----------

